

Ask HN: sample IP license / transfer agreement - c1sc0

I need to transfer/license IP (basically a github repo) for a project I've been involved in. Are there any good (simple) sample contracts out there? How would I go about structuring this around a github repo?
======
khand01
I can probably help you draft a license. email me: kevinhand01@gmail.com

